# Continental Health Insurance



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We will be off to Italy via France in three weeks time need to find some health insurance wondered if any one can recommend a good company.We were in Morocco a few years ago with Desert detours I took ill and had be brought back to Spain to hostpital all very urgent and at considerable expense .The Insurance company said that as we repatriated our selves we where not covered by the policy couldn't do anything about it small print .Presto


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you have your european health insurance card? (www.ehic.org.uk/)

This entitles you to (some) free cover in Europe.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The Caravan Club do good cover but it's not cheaap!


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes we have the European health cards thanks.Just to have a little extra cover.Perhaps have a look on line thought perhaps someone might have had good service from a particular company.
Presto


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Caravan Club Red Pennant. Underwritten by Groupama.

There's a clause in the policy which I truly hope that nobody else ever needs to claim on....death as a result of injury sustained on holiday, £...k. Suffice to say with the only evidence I had of my wife having had an accident being a pair of loan German crutches and a DVD of X-ray results, they paid out after she subsequently died of a DVT.

Some things aren't worth scrimping on.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The EHIC card will only give you reciprocal health care, i.e. you get the same care as a citizen of that country and costs are picked up by the UK, you may have to pay at the time and then reclaim from the UK, although in some countries it is dealt with directly and you may only have to pay e.g. 30%.

You can reclaim the 30% in some cases from the UK after you return.

Much more info about the EHIC card here;

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/EHIC/Pages/about-the-ehic.aspx

It is NOT a replacement for private insurance and only covers some things, not including ski rescue for instance..... 

Dave


----------

